# Trails in Würzburg



## ansbach82 (24. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
kann mir jemand paar Tipps geben wo man schöne Trails fahren kann in Würzburg. 
Ich würde gern im Steinbachtal rumfahren 

Danke schon mal im Vorfeld.....


----------



## G-ZERO FX (27. Juli 2014)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/wuerzburger-trailsammlung.300933/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gorg (28. Juli 2014)

versuch ein paar locals zu finden die dich mitnehmen

gruss


----------



## oidewuidsau (7. August 2014)

Servus, 
Steinbachtal ist schon mal ne sehr gute Anlaufstelle da gibts ne menge gute Trails.
Kannst dich ja über pn mal melden dann drehen wir mal ne Runde.


----------

